# corner power



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

so i dont like doing corners or ceiling joints - but i do them and it takes me more time than it should - do you guys use corner tools or just standard knives..........what is best and why and how can i do it better and faster?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

tazmanian said:


> so i dont like doing corners or ceiling joints - but i do them and it takes me more time than it should - do you guys use corner tools or just standard knives..........what is best and why and how can i do it better and faster?


Taz - I don't do a ton of drywall, but when we do kitchens and baths, I finish it myself.

I use a regular 4 or 6" knife for corners. I tried one of those corner tools years ago but could never get used to it.

Apply a coat of mud to each side of an inside corner. Making sure it is relatively smooth, not gobbed on, but not bare. Crease the tape and embed in the joint. Run your knife down one side, removing all excess mud. Run it down the next side removing all excess mud.

Then, I topcoat immediately, both sides, with a coat of mud and let dry.

The next day, I do only 1 side of each corner, so all left sides, or if a ceiling, all sides down. The following day, the opposite sides. This prevents knicking fresh mud with your knife.

Now, that being said, after all these years, I can coat each side of an inside corner at the same time with a regular knife. It just takes a lot of practice and patience - that is pretty much the key to managing drywall finishing.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I've tried the corner tools as well and could never get them to work. I use the same method as Cooke does.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

figured that...........trying to finish up a room fast...................45 min mud..........doing top all around then bottom and right and left...............................................just takes time...................


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

About 4 years ago i started using a corner tool. After getting used to it it saves me a bunch of time. I always hit and butt seams, a foot out from any taper seam that intersects a corner. Do one set of corners, say all the verticals. go back finish all the tapers off, by this point the muds dried on the butts making it easier imo because im not pulling fresh mud. Last thing i do is the ceiling corners.

Now keep in mind if its a small room like a bathroom im using hot mud, if its a big job like the one we're doing now thats around 7k board feet i just use green lid. With the bigger jobs i have more dry time by the time i get back to where im goin over it again. Probably makes little sense becuase it seems to confuse anyone i work with but i've found it most effective for me for making sanding as painless as possible. With the corner tool all the sanding i have to do is a quick scrub with the sponge to knock down any laps and to grind the little bit of a round the tool leaves.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

this .


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

old drivers that looks like the one that would work the best where oh where would i pick one of those up..........the other sh*t they sell at depot sux.........


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

the only place ive ever seen them is at actual drywall supply houses ,, the thing is finding a good one , almost everyone comes out of wack and needs adjusting , but once you have it dialed in it works really well . i like it cause you do both sides at the same time and can drag it over other wet mud beads, butts ,etc and it floats right over it, it does take some time to get it working right and to get used to it. it also leaves excess mud off to the side you have to wipe off but realy easy to do. im not sure whats around you as far as drywall places so you might have to order one ... or just do them one side at a time ... the problem with that is if they dont dry enough you have to wait longer to do the other side. ...


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

tried finding one and i can not - you have a local place ?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I use a corner trowel too. I put mud on with a 4" knife, fold the tape, wet the tape in a bucket of water, apply tape, trowel in with a 3" knife, apply more mud, trowel out with the corner trowel.

I find that wetting the tape helps it push into the corner better and doesn't suck the moisture out of the mud. Just me I guess.

I do all my corners first, then the flats.

The corner trowel will leave a very slight round in the corner. You can get a perfect square corner with your angled sanding block on final sanding.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

looking for the corner trowel -------------anyone have an on line place?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Marshalltown has a bunch of different ones. http://store.marshalltown.com/category1.asp?D=300&S=304&G=&C=C3015A


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

i like the one old has - but i cant find it....it makes the inside corner nicer - i need me one of those


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I always do my first 2 coats with 45 or 90, then my final with green or blue lid. I usually throw mud in the corner with my 6 incher, then paper, pull tight and then leave a good coat on one side with my 6.
Once I have done some other seems and it's given my first coaters time to dry go back a second time, leave it on the other side, then come back with green or blue lid for my finish coat(s). I don't mind inside wall corners, but i  HATE where the wall and ceiling meet :no:.. I like me some crown .

Im still a rookie with mud though.. learning something from every thread.. love this place.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

You can get perfect corners with an corner tool.
It just takes practice.:whistling


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

tazmanian said:


> tried finding one and i can not - you have a local place ?


 
heres where i got the picture from . 

https://www.warehousebay.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2323&osCsid=c69b63f0010ac1f63a4c


if you do get one i would buy two of them and be sort of cautious with them when cleaning etc, as the welds arent the strongest.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

old i am ordering a few right now......i have the other ones like i said but even with practice it is tough - i like the layout of this one and i think it will work more better - ha ha.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

this is the best one made, IMO. You can order it from allwall.com. $13


----------



## htmlwerty (Jun 4, 2008)

You can use corner tool just 2-3 times and its done


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

htmlwerty said:


> You can use corner tool just 2-3 times and its done


 

please clarify this statement ,, i dont understand what is" just" refering to and what do you mean by "its done" ? 

not trying to be a smart alec but dont undertand what you mean.

the tool beaks after 2-3 times ?? whats done, the job the tool ?


----------

